# Black Friday STARTS NOW - NEW OFFERS ALL WEEK



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

BLACK FRIDAY STARTS HERE! New Codes every day -
This week we'll be dropping new deals every single day which we've made STACKABLE so you can take advantage of all of the deals in one single order!
LABOCOSMETICA - 15% OFF THE ENTIRE RANGE!
Grab those winter essentials including Primus - the super strength snow foam pre-wash, and Cronos to tackle those carbon-caked exhaust tips!
USE CODE LC15
25% OFF AUTOGLYM
Including the staple favourites Super Resin Polish & Magma fall out remover!
Code: AG25
30% OFF VYPER CHAIRS!
THESE WILL NOT LAST LONG - BE QUICK OR MISS OUT!
CODE: VYPER30


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

TODAY WE'VE GOT A HUGE 15% OFF THE ENTIRE POKA PREMIUM RANGE, WITH AN EXTRA 15% OFF DETAILING STOOLS/SEATS MEANING THESE ARE 30% DISCOUNTED!

The excellent range of garage/van organisation products is the final touch to any detailers dream bay/mobile set up!

REMEMBER - YESTERDAY'S OFFERS ARE STILL ACTIVE!

USE CODE POKA15 FOR 15% OFF THE WHOLE RANGE,

AND CODE POKACHAIR FOR 30% OFF THE SEATS!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Today we have a huge 30% off the ENTIRE range of Autobead - including their waxes and extremely user friendly coatings!

Check out some of our staff picks below if you're looking to try something new!

*CODE: AUTOBEAD30*


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Today's offer gives you the chance to stock up on your favourite P&S Detailing products while enjoying 15% off!

This time of year Brake Buster & Bead Maker are your two best friends ensuring a quick and easy detailing experience - meaning less time spent out in the cold and more time enjoying the results!

*CODE: PS15








*


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Any offers coming for IK Sprayers ?


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

This week's final offer comes to you from The Rag Company - covering all your microfibre needs + clay/decontamination, there really is something for everyone in TRC's range.

*CODE: TRC-20*

Remember this offer can be used in conjunction with all the offers we're running this week, all the way through 'til Sunday night!

This includes Autoglym, Labocosmetica, Poka Premium, Autobead & P&S!


----------

